

Bill Watterson- A Cartoonist's Advice - esalman
http://zenpencils.com/comic/128-bill-watterson-a-cartoonists-advice/

======
Pxtl
Aaaand it's toast.

Watterson is the most notoriously reclusive artist in his field - if somebody
got an interview with him, that's a feat.

~~~
ColinDabritz
While Zen Pencils is using older written quotes (it's the theme of the comic),
the recent comics documentary 'Stripped' has the honor of the first audio
interview with Bill Watterson. He initially declined, but after their
interactions with dozens of other cartoonists, word got to Bill that they were
"the real deal" and passionate about what they were doing. Rather inspiring.

[http://jimromenesko.com/2013/03/11/reclusive-calvin-and-
hobb...](http://jimromenesko.com/2013/03/11/reclusive-calvin-and-hobbes-
creator-bill-watterson-speaks/)

